# Purple Surefire A2 Aviator?



## Chehalis (Jun 16, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knew any details about the purple Surefire A2. Was it a limited edition or some sort of prototype? Any idea as to how many were made and what they are worth? Thanks!


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know how many exist.

I am only aware of one and its owner. He might tell you "they are as rare as rocking horse poo."

He is inclined to say things such as that.

Mark


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't get your hopes up of getting one unless you take it somewhere and have it done yourself...

JM-99


----------



## leukos (Jun 18, 2006)

Size15's isn't the only one! :nana:


----------



## maverick (Jun 18, 2006)

leukos, that's just photoshopped right?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2006)

I believe there were seven or eight made.
They were purchased by a single Dealer who then sold them.
I was lucky enough to purchase one of them from him.

I do not know anybody else [on CPF or any other forum I visit] who has one.

It is my second most precious SureFire after this one:


----------



## Sterno (Jun 18, 2006)

This is me being jealous of your custom golden E1E  
Very cool pair you've got there, anyone else have any interesting/unique surefire colors?


----------



## vaism (Jun 18, 2006)

I just have to say this... "The man with the golden light."


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2006)

These are genuine from SureFire




The E1e-Size15 and the Z2-Golden and the camo 6P are gifts from PK.
The E2e and C2 are "ALPHA Series" pre-pro samples 'stolen' from a SHOT Show booth by the British (so the tale is told)

JT has the best colourful SureFire collection that I'm aware of but PK has been generous with donating colourful SureFire to raffles on CPF so some lucky people have some extremely rare SureFires too!

Al


----------



## Sterno (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for that, I need to get on Paul Kim's good side, lol :kewlpics:


----------



## greenLED (Jun 18, 2006)

Al, what is/was different about the Alpha Series (aside from the finish)? :thanks:


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2006)

The concept of the "Alpha Series" was that special limited edition models would be produced and assigned a series (alpha, beta, charlie, delta etc) and sold with matching serial numbers as a collector's set. I believe the Alpha Series C2 & E2e were to come with an Eagle or back then SOE pouch specifically designed for them.

SureFire obviously decided not to limit the run to collector's sets as the camo jungle anodising was much sort after so they just released them individually as special edition products.

Perhaps the Beta Series would have been an E2e & M3 in a different camo finish - we'll likely never know...


----------



## CLHC (Jun 18, 2006)

Would be really nice if SureFire did this more often on their other line of illumination tools.

:kewlpics: by the way!


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 18, 2006)

There is one other purple A2 but it is somewhat naked (no engraving):


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2006)

Don, was it hard when you gave it to her?


----------



## CLHC (Jun 18, 2006)

Size15's said:


> Don, was it hard when you gave it to her?


:huh2: :thinking:


----------



## greenLED (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Al.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2006)

CHC said:


> :huh2: :thinking:



I meant when Don gave the A2 for her to hold along with his little one.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jun 18, 2006)

Now that was a great double entendre.


----------



## nethiker (Jun 18, 2006)

Size15's said:


> I meant when Don gave the A2 for her to hold along with his little one.



You're wading in deeper here Al.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 18, 2006)

nethiker said:


> You're wading in deeper here Al.


I don't know what you mean :innocent:


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 19, 2006)

Al,
My purple one has no flat spots; then or now. I believe one would describe the form as bulged? :nana:


----------



## roguesw (Jun 19, 2006)

ROFLMAO HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
ok, if you guys dont get these messages, you're either ice cold or dead lol


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 19, 2006)

nethiker said:


> You're wading in deeper here Al.




No worries . . . Al would have to wade in very, very, very deep before he got in over his head!


----------



## Size15's (Jun 19, 2006)

McGizmo said:


> Al,
> My purple one has no flat spots; then or now. I believe one would describe the form as bulged? :nana:


My purple one has enhanced texture for handling it when its wet...

Don, what did she think of having to wear that boring grey paracord lanyard?
I bet she wasn't pleased?
With such a lovely purple one like that surely the ladies would prefer you gave them pearl necklaces?


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 19, 2006)

*throws flag*

PENALTY! NUMBER 15! ILLEGAL USE OF THE FLASHLIGHT! FIRST DOWN!


----------



## Size15's (Jun 19, 2006)

:innocent:

Penalties can only be awarded by the Ref!





Afterall PK wrote the rule book!


----------



## CLHC (Jun 19, 2006)

:wow: what verbiage—


----------



## EricMack (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh Man! This thread really made my day!! :lolsign:


----------



## greenLED (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread is going downhill.... WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :devil:


----------



## farmall (Jun 19, 2006)

ha


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 19, 2006)

Should we add this as a "sticky" for another "exploding flashlight" thread?


----------



## Size15's (Jun 19, 2006)

I assure you I don't want my purple A2 stuck anywhere!

Al


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 19, 2006)

Especially somewhere uncomfortable..


Like the backseat of a Volkswagen 


What a great movie!



Size15's said:


> I assure you I don't want my purple A2 stuck anywhere!
> 
> Al


----------



## nethiker (Jun 19, 2006)

Chehalis said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew any details about the purple Surefire A2.



Need anymore details?


----------



## Chehalis (Jun 19, 2006)

nethiker said:


> Need anymore details?



I think I got more than I bargained for.  I actually own one already but wanted to know more about it. 

Since then I've come to the realization that I am probably going to end up selling it and my Porcupine L6 (among other things) to pay for some medical bills that my insurance doesn't cover. Knowing just how rare it really is makes it all the more painful.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 19, 2006)

Size15's said:


> I do not know anybody else [on CPF or any other forum I visit] who has one.



Well it seems I may been standing corrected!

I urge you to contact jtivat if you seriously intend to sell yours.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 19, 2006)

Chehalis said:


> Since then I've come to the realization that I am probably going to end up selling it and my Porcupine L6 (among other things) to pay for some medical bills that my insurance doesn't cover. Knowing just how rare it really is makes it all the more painful.



Wow, that sucks! You'll probably get more for it if you put it on eBay and post a link in the "other auctions" section...I bet there are many people willing to pay large sums of money for something so rare. Sad you have to sell it...

JM-99


----------



## sween1911 (Jun 20, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> Especially somewhere uncomfortable..
> Like the backseat of a Volkswagen
> What a great movie!



The cookie stand is NOT part of the food court!


----------



## jtivat (Jun 20, 2006)

Sterno said:


> This is me being jealous of your custom golden E1E
> Very cool pair you've got there, anyone else have any interesting/unique surefire colors?



Here are a few


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jun 20, 2006)

Size15's said:


> . I believe the Alpha Series C2 & E2e were to come with an Eagle or back then SOE pouch specifically designed for them.


where can you get an soe pouch?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 20, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> Especially somewhere uncomfortable..
> 
> 
> Like the backseat of a Volkswagen
> ...


 
I once used my Surefire in the backseat of a VW Karmann Ghia! Funny the names women assign to it.  That was way back in '84. We managed to kick out one of the rear vent windows while in the midst of adjusting the focus.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 20, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> where can you get an soe pouch?



You should contact John Willis (CPF Member)
www.realsoegear.com


----------



## Penguin (Jun 20, 2006)

Surefires eh? Ladies call it Thor


----------

